# Mold in New York



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

Just an FYI for all involved, the law changed in NY Jan 2016, called the Mold Program. Assessment of mold is very profitable for us. 

https://labor.ny.gov/workerprotection/safetyhealth/mold/mold-program.shtm

Smaug


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Smaug said:


> Just an FYI for all involved, the law changed in NY Jan 2016, called the Mold Program. Assessment of mold is very profitable for us.
> 
> https://labor.ny.gov/workerprotection/safetyhealth/mold/mold-program.shtm
> 
> Smaug


Nice. Trying to find where I can get my mold assessor license.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This sounds like a lucrative situation.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This sounds like a lucrative situation.


Until you take 3 steps back and remember that no-one that pays you cares what license you may or may not have. All they care is whether or not you can make it appear to be resolved in a picture. The State of NY has no idea what houses contain mold until someone reports that to them, and we all know no one above you is going too.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This sounds like a lucrative situation.


IDK, sounds like taking on a boatload of future liability. Just a wipe and sanitize or painting over is not going to make it. To the best of my knowledge a licensed and certified industrial hygienist is required to take at least 3 air samples of the subject property, test for air born contaminants at $ 1000.00 a pop in my area and must certify mold free. All mold remediation companies in my area require a 10% fee of estimated cost for just providing a bid. But lawyers used to say Mold is Gold awhile back. I wish the best of luck to all those already in mold remediation or going to be !


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Newbie said:


> Until you take 3 steps back and remember that no-one that pays you cares what license you may or may not have. All they care is whether or not you can make it appear to be resolved in a picture. The State of NY has no idea what houses contain mold until someone reports that to them, and we all know no one above you is going too.


All of my paper work has a disclaimer absolving us of any future liability and stating multiple times that we do not guarantee the mold won't return. 

The same thing when we deal with Meth in a property.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

disgusted said:


> IDK, sounds like taking on a boatload of future liability. Just a wipe and sanitize or painting over is not going to make it. To the best of my knowledge a licensed and certified industrial hygienist is required to take at least 3 air samples of the subject property, test for air born contaminants at $ 1000.00 a pop in my area and must certify mold free. All mold remediation companies in my area require a 10% fee of estimated cost for just providing a bid. But lawyers used to say Mold is Gold awhile back. I wish the best of luck to all those already in mold remediation or going to be !


We usually charge $500.00 for the bid refundable if you hire us.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*good luck*

i sent the new requirements to the companies i work for when this came out months ago

i am still waiting for a response

they do not care what is needed for mold removal 
when i refuse the jobs they go to the next guy with the Honda accord case of bleach in the rear seat and a few paint rollers and a lawn mower in the trunk it has become fxxxxxing pathetic


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

in central PA ,it's a Toyota corolla an they put the mower in back seat. weed wacker goes in trunk.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Weed eater?? That is something no one uses around here..but some how they still get paid...


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

they use weedeater to mow the grass. one mows front with mower other starts in back with weed eater, cutting grass. might be saving up for another push mower or maybe a self propelled some day. I guess you can make a living doing $20 grasscuts if you have the proper equipment!


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

ALLDUCKEDUP said:


> I guess you can make a living doing $20 grasscuts if you have the proper equipment!


Seriously think about this for a minute... just imagine the gas savings!


----------

